# Kohler CV16 struggles when starting or adding a load.



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Just my luck, my John Deere LT160 has started acting up this season. It ran fine the other day, but today it has been popping and shuddering when starting or when engaging the mower deck. No backfiring, just poping and spuddering. Last year I gave it a full tune up as usual, plug, fuel filter, air filter and cleanup.
I only see a little bit of fuel running through the fuel filter, so im suspecting maybe the fuel pump is going bad, anyone got any ideas?


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

Water in the gas, fire or valve setting, my guesses, Light Mechanic


----------



## Al Bunzel (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi,

here are some further ideas you could try:

1) try to feed the fuel by gravity (*Raise* the fuel *tank ABOVE* the *carbie*), if
better, then fuel pump is at fault (maybe the pump lever is worn or bent to
much).

2) maybe valves are riding (too much wear of valves & seats). 
Although you can't adjust the hydraulic valves, you can raise the rocker arm support by
adding a washer under the rocker arm support. This will make good for the
excessive protrusion of the valve stems due wear. Turn the engine by *hand* to
ensure the hydraulic lifters are not locking up, if so: let the engine sit
in the locked-up position until bled down (about 1 hour)

Let us know how you go so we can work out the next steps.

Kind Regards,
Al Bunzel


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

-The engine only has 115 hours on it so i doubt its anything to do with the valves, valve seats and lifters.
-The gasoline is fresh and doesn't have any water in it. 
- I cannot raise the fuel tank up higher because it is located in the back of the mower, this is on my John Deere LT160. 
- Im going to give it a full tune up this weekend, plug, fuel filter, oil and drop the carb bowl and give it a good clean. If I still have the problem, then ill attach an external fuel tank and gravity feed to see if maybe the pump is bad.


----------



## drellim123 (May 26, 2009)

I'm having the same issue. Just out of the blue when I engage the mower blades, it loses power and dies. Without the mower blades running, it will only sputter occasionally. I also did the full tune up. Talked to mechanic at one Deere dealer, and he wants to overhaul my carb. That's crazy. I have only 120 hours on my LT160. Wish I would have saved $1000 and bought something else. Let me know how it turns out for you. I'm going to try some carb cleaner next.


----------

